# NEW Image Browser and Zoom Browser software and Canon 60D



## Ronaldbyram (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone able to connect the 60D using the NEW Image Browser and or Zoom Browser updates?
I can not. Other Canon Cameras work ok (P/S) only EOS utility works.

Canon Support has same issue with there 60D


----------

